# Staph contamination makes these cheeses poison to avoid



## daveomak.fs (Mar 28, 2021)

*Staph contamination makes these cheeses poison to avoid*

By News Desk on March 27, 2021

The Maryland Department of Health (MDH) over the weekend warned consumers not to eat the following cheeses under the brand names La Cieba, La Colonia, and Selectos Latinos until further notice, as they may be contaminated with Staphylococcus aureus (Staph) and E.coli bacteria:

Cuajada el Terron
Queso Morolique con Chile
Queso Con Loroco
Queso Con Chile
Queso Frijolero
Queso Duro Blando Salvadoreno
Queso Salvadoreno
Queso Seco Salvadoreno
Marylanders are advised not to consume these products. If you have purchased one or more of these products, throw them away. If you consumed one or more of these products, watch for symptoms such as stomach cramps, diarrhea, vomiting, nausea, or fever. If symptoms occur, contact your healthcare provider.
Staph food poisoning is a gastrointestinal illness caused by eating foods contaminated with toxins produced by the bacterium Staphylococcus aureus. Staph food poisoning is characterized by a sudden start of nausea, vomiting, and stomach cramps.
E. coli are bacteria found in the environment, foods, and intestines of people and animals.  Although most strains of E. coli are harmless, others can make you sick. Some kinds of E. coli can cause diarrhea, while others cause urinary tract infections, respiratory illness and pneumonia, and other illnesses including bloody diarrhea.

*(To sign up for a free subscription to Food Safety News, click here.)*


----------

